# Dog just ate whole raw chicken drumstick



## Penny Less (18 May 2016)

Im panicking because dog wolfed down drumstick without chewing, unfortunately I dropped it as I got it out of the pack. Was planning on cooking it and taking meat off for smaller dog 
Will it pass through OK, this is the Clumber gannet?


----------



## blackcob (18 May 2016)

One of mine has done this several times and lived to tell the tale, though he is raw fed and used to digesting bone, so my concern is with the choking risk rather than any problems digesting it. Knowing he's a gulper I now use a big cleaver to bash up anything boney before he has it.


----------



## Penny Less (18 May 2016)

Blackcob, it slid down like a slidey slippery thing ! Considering the other stuff he finds when out on a walk I probably shouldn't be too worried, but they are all mainly decomposed !  He has been on raw diet for  a while, and  I do see small bits of bone in his poo.Will have to closely monitor poo for  a while I suppose.


----------



## PorkChop (18 May 2016)

I used to feed raw and I actively fed raw drumsticks 

If he starts straining when going to the toilet you might have to take a visit to the Vets, however I personally wouldn't be worried.


----------



## conniegirl (18 May 2016)

The problem with chicken bones only occurs when cooked, raw is normaly fine.
When cooked the bones become very brittle and when they snap they splinter which can tear the insides of a dog. 
But when raw the bones dont splinter in the same way as they are not as brittle.

That said my dog has had cooked chicken bones before as he likes to bin dive and even when the bones are put up on counters supposedly out of his reach he still manages to get them!


----------



## Penny Less (18 May 2016)

Phew, I wont panic then.  Just had the referendum  Remain side leaflet through the door, dog has shredded it, guess that means we will be voting Out then


----------



## Alec Swan (18 May 2016)

Penny Less said:



			Phew, I wont panic then.  Just had the referendum  Remain side leaflet through the door, dog has shredded it, guess that means we will be voting Out then 

Click to expand...

I'm warming to that dog of yours!  

For the last 50 years and on a weekly basis,  I've fed chicken carcasses,  both cooked and raw to my dogs,  with never one having any ill effect.

Alec.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (18 May 2016)

Should be fine, he's used to raw. Milo pup swallowed a massive piece of beef rib, I'd weaned him on some raw, so told bil not to panic. One vet said operate, another said wait. They waited, he was fine.


----------



## blackcob (18 May 2016)

Penny Less said:



			Blackcob, it slid down like a slidey slippery thing !
		
Click to expand...



The slidiest slipperiest thing is a cow trachea, by the way, big white dog once gulped one of those lengthways and got it stuck in his, erm, trachea. Hoicking it out while he gagged and panicked was interesting enough but one I'd got it out he immediately lunged to try and do the exact same thing again... between that and the fractured tooth he is now fed mainly on minces and things wot can be safely bashed up with the giant cleaver.


----------



## deb_l222 (18 May 2016)

blackcob said:





The slidiest slipperiest thing is a cow trachea, by the way, big white dog once gulped one of those lengthways and got it stuck in his, erm, trachea. Hoicking it out while he gagged and panicked was interesting enough but one I'd got it out he immediately lunged to try and do the exact same thing again... between that and the fractured tooth he is now fed mainly on minces and things wot can be safely bashed up with the giant cleaver. 

Click to expand...

Ha ha this has really made me chuckle and made me reminisce about the sock fetish Clyde pooch.  He once tried to devour a full length 'over the knee' sock he found in the woods. 

I just managed to grab the end as it was slipping down his gullet.  There was then a battle of wills, with me extracting from one end and him frantically trying to swallow the damn thing!!  I won on that occasion but the next day he found the sock's mate and wolfed it down.  Did a vomit vet visit for that one.

I always assumed that a gastric blockage / torsion would kill him off but that dog had a stomach of cast iron and just general old age got him in the end, bless him.  He was a bloody nuisance with his 'eat owt' tendencies though.


----------



## Penny Less (18 May 2016)

He absolutely loves eating cardboard as well if he can snaffle it out of the recycling. Perhaps bone will emerge safely packaged!
If he finds anything while we are out walking  he just walks over it and it vanishes without him breaking stride or noticeably opening his mouth, he really seems to vacuum stuff up ! Cant think why I assumed it was me getting his raw diet wrong that gave him diarrhoea!(  Why has this post got stars now ?)


----------



## deb_l222 (18 May 2016)

Penny Less said:



			He absolutely loves eating cardboard as well if he can snaffle it out of the recycling. Perhaps bone will emerge safely packaged!
If he finds anything while we are out walking  he just walks over it and it vanishes without him breaking stride or noticeably opening his mouth, he really seems to vacuum stuff up ! Cant think why I assumed it was me getting his raw diet wrong that gave him diarrhoea!(  Why has this post got stars now ?)
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Clyde enjoyed cardboard and paper and tissue and kitchen roll but the things that really rocked his world were socks, particularly trainer socks for some bizarre reason.  I had to be faster than speedy gondalez loading the washing machine. 

Most things passed through without incident but we did have one or two vet visits when I thought he'd eaten something that was unlikely to pass easily.  I could never make him sick and my vet used to struggle, such was this dog's constitution!!

Still can't believe I waited eight years to get my hands on that boy, he was soooo naughty.  Did love him really and miss his daftness.


----------

